# IUI at MFC in Dublin



## Anka (Dec 24, 2007)

So, first time on one of these boards but as everyone else I feel the need to write down some of these thoughts so testing this out. 

Me and DH have been TTC for over 3 years now. After about 18 months we found out that I have high prolactin levels and hence was not ovulating regularly. Went on meds which resolved hormone imbalance but still nothing. Did all the blood work, lap in the hospital etc but no one can find anything wrong with me or hubby. In fact, he has super-sperm. So we were recommended to try IUI. 

First cycle I had one dominant follicle which ruptured at 13.5 - not good! I was convinced that this has been the problem all along - crap eggs! Turns out that my second try was perfectly normal - one dominant follicle but this time it grew just the way it should. BFN though. 3rd time and I was hoping for 3rd time lucky of course. But no. BFN this time too. And period kicked in today - 24th of December. Happy Christmas to me! I know it's only the 2nd successful IUI and that we'll have another two goes (I assume) before they will start talking about IVF but it's so frustrating and upsetting. I'm surrounded by people who fall pregnant without trying (seriously - two girls in work got pregnant by mistake! Long term partners so no problem but seriously - how annoying! Another girl got pregnant in the first month off the pill. When the third one came to announce her pregnancy to me I was all smiles and then went home and cried my face off. Even my hubby was starting to get depressed.) or who fall pregnant naturally even though they are over 40. I'm happy for all of them but it makes me sad for us. 

How many IUI sessions have you guys tried before you were successful? And did you do something special to help the success rate along? Did anyone combine it with acupuncture, for example?

Happy Christmas to everyone!

Anka


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Anka,

Sorry to hear you had such a big disappointment yesterday, I hope it all works out for you in 2008. Sorry I can't give you any advice regarding IUI I've never has IUI, I'm on clomid. I was just wondering what MFC stands for? and where in Dublin is it?
Some good luck bubbles are on the way to you.

Mary


----------



## Anka (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Mary,

Thanks for message. MFC stands for Merrion Fertility Clinic. It's attached to Holles street maternity hospital in Dublin city centre. 
Feel better today and thinking positive again   Happy Christmas!

A.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Anka

I haven't have IUI either but just wanted to say welcome to the board and I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time.  I haven't tried acupuncture either but I have always used reflexology which worked in that it at least kept the side effects of the drugs down.

Come and join us on the main thread,
Fiona


----------



## Caterpiller (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Anka
I have been treated at MFC also. I've just finished second ICSI cycle and counting down to taking the preg test.
I had a lot of acupuncture with Celine Leonard who works both out of the MFC and her own rooms nearby. I found it a great help, I had bad bad headaches from the down reg drug synaril and her treatment was a help. The treatments help with relaxation and symptoms from drugs like headaches and sleep problems and low energy. Not sure if you had probs with anything you took. Acupuncture also helps to prepare the womb thickening up the lining. If you're considering it its worth a try, but its not for everyone, especially the needles!

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Anka + Caterpiller,

I was just wondering how much IUI costs at MFC? Is the waiting list for tx there very long?

Mary


----------



## Anka (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Mary,

Sorry for the delay!

MFU IUI is 600 euro a go - excluding the meds. I was waiting for about 3 months to get my initial appointment with Dr. Wingfield and during this time I had to do chunks of tests. If you have had your tests somewhere else and just want to get the IUI done I'm not sure how long it would be. 

I'm waiting on period now before we start last IUI. If this one doesn't work we'll move on to IVF. Fingers' crossed!!

Ciao,

Anka


----------

